# Lace Monitors



## Belinda (Jun 14, 2003)

Just a question......can lace monitors be kept as pets? If so how much are they and are they easy to look after? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morelia_man (Jun 14, 2003)

yes they can be kept as pets but i am not sure how much they cost...$800-$1000 i think but as i said i am not sure.

cheers
charles


----------



## Brodie (Jun 14, 2003)

Yes as Morelia said they can be kept as pets. But lace monitors are arboreal and need a huge cage, and you can't really handle them. If you really like monitors, then you should get a pygmy monitor - they are great.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

I have to disagree brodie, If you keep them individually they can become very tame.
Like most moniters they need to be regularly handled from a young age. I have a mate thats got some very tame adults, they can be handled and petted like a dog, except at feeding time.

They do get big sharp claws which can be dangerous even in tame laceys and they do need to be kept outdoors as adults. 
They will reach 6ft+ and at that size they are very hefty animals capable of removing fingers and causing deep cuts. Thats something to consider.

You can get a normal phase lacy for around $500-600 and bell phase for around $1000-1200. Bell phase are much nicer.


----------



## Morelia_man (Jun 15, 2003)

i thought they could become tame but didn't want to say nething till it has been confirmed.
laceys are beutiful creaturs.

cheers
charles


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

My favorite moniter by far. See them every time i go fishing. I 'll definately be getting some when i get enough space.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 15, 2003)

*Hmmm...Okay.*

Hmmm...Okay. Does anyone know what Black Headed Monitors are like? And how much?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

BH moniters grow to around 3-4ft total length and can be kept indoors.
You still have to handle them a bit to tame them.
They go for about $450ea but i did see some going for $350ea last season. Once again pretty easy to keep.


----------



## sobrien (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm hoping on getting some BH or Freckled monitors. Or maybe some Mertens in the near future. If laceys were smaller, I want some of them too :twisted:


----------



## Brodie (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey I never said that they couldn't be tame.


> removing fingers and causing deep cuts.


That is why i dont think they can be handled.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2003)

If they aren't raised to be tame then they have to be handled with care.
Tame ones are still capable of biting but so are big snakes, so are dogs you just have to respect what they can do.
This doesn't mean look and don't touch. I've seen people use adult laceys reptile shows, letting them lick children on the face.


----------



## dan_lizard (Jun 16, 2003)

The other thing with laceys is that I think they are class 3! :cry: 

I'd love to have some, however their size just doesn't fit in with what I am set up to do..... Oh well.... Something to look forward to in the future for sure!!! 

Dan.

P.S - NoOne - I actually prefer the standard colouring of laceys over the Bell's phase.... IMO anyway.


----------



## sobrien (Jun 16, 2003)

In Vic, they're on a basic licence now!!!!! :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: 
Only things like frilled lizards, crocs and venomous snakes are on a advansed licence
HEHEHE


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2003)

dan_lizard said:


> The other thing with laceys is that I think they are class 3! :cry:
> 
> I'd love to have some, however their size just doesn't fit in with what I am set up to do..... Oh well.... Something to look forward to in the future for sure!!!
> 
> ...



No such thing as Class 3 in NSW but they are class 2.

Monitors
G2263 Varanus acanthurus Ocellate Ridge-tailed Monitor
Q2268 Varanus gilleni Pygmy Mulga Monitor
G2271 Varanus gouldii Sand Monitor
M2282 Varanus tristis Black-tailed Monitor

Only monitors on the current list that are Class 1 so these are the only monitors that you would be able to own.

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## NoOne (Jun 17, 2003)

I've seen some great looking normal phase laceys around my way. I just like the large bands on bell phase.

Not sure who asked the question but sand moniters don't get as big as laceys.
Sandies are alot of tail and don't become as heavly built as laceys.
They do reach a similar length but in over all size sandies don't compare, well not any that i've seen.
Laceys also get very large sharp claws which may have something to do with them being on class 2. Most moniters are on class 2.


----------



## dan_lizard (Jun 17, 2003)

Hawkeye said:


> No such thing as Class 3 in NSW



Whoops.... Still used to the old system....


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2003)

Lace monitors are great for spicing up that lagging marriage.
They make a valentine's day gift or any special occasion.

Wait a minute.........I'm thinking of something else


----------



## junglesrus (Jun 17, 2003)

Not so far fetched.
My wife got a blue Phase gippsland water dragon for Valentines day this year.

She was over the moon.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jun 17, 2003)

i saw a really tame lacey at the AHS meeting. Also are freckled monitors a type of accy(ridge tailed monitor)


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jun 18, 2003)

nah, freckled monitors are a subspecies of varanus tristis, like the black headed monitor. freckled are varanus tristis orientalis, black headed are varanus tristis tristis


----------



## Alexahnder (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks sam


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Belle,
There are some juvenile Lace monitors on herpshop for $450. 
That's a pretty good price.If you are quick you might be able to get one. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jun 18, 2003)

That si a good price.
too bad i don't have my class 2 yet


----------

